# Liệu pháp Golki – Lựa chọn hàng đầu để sở hữu khuôn mặt V-line



## Vũ Thu Hằng (5/12/18)

Liệu pháp Golki của Hàn Quốc đang trở thành lựa chọn hàng đầu cho phái nữ với kỹ thuật hiệu quả không xâm lấn để có một khuôn mặt V-line quý phái.




_Khuôn mặt V-line luôn là mơ ước của phái nữ_
​Nhiều phương pháp làm đẹp không xâm lấn đang ngày càng trở nên phổ biến và được yêu thích. Trong đó, đáng chú ý nhất là liệu pháp truyền thống đến từ Hàn Quốc có tên Golki.

Sự thú vị của liệu pháp cổ truyền này chính là “biến đổi” khuôn mặt mà không cần sử dụng bất kỳ dụng cụ phẫu thuật hay chất làm đầy nào. Kỳ lạ hơn, liệu pháp này còn có thể tạo mặt V-line, cấu trúc mặt mà trước nay người ta cho rằng chỉ có phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ mới làm được.

Trước khi thực hiện liệu pháp Golki, khách hàng sẽ được đo tỷ lệ khuôn mặt. Lý do của việc đo đạc này là để bác sĩ nắm rõ tỷ lệ khuôn mặt bạn, từ đó đưa ra những kết quả cân chỉnh phù hợp. Những tỷ lệ cần nắm trước khi thực hiện nắn xương đó là độ cao và khoảng cách của hai gò má, chiều cao mũi, và diện tích tổng thể của khuôn mặt.

Nếu bạn không may sở hữu một khuôn mặt xương hàm bạnh, góc cạnh, hàm thô khiến cho khuôn mặt không được mềm mại nữ tính và kém thanh tú. Thì liệu pháp này khắc phục khuyết điểm bằng cách massage xương, cơ, nắn chỉnh và ép chặt các khớp xương lại với nhau, điều chỉnh lại cấu trúc khuôn mặt qua từng đợt tác động Golki.

Chiều dài, độ thon khuôn mặt có thể thay đổi, xương hàm có thể thu gọn, sống mũi được kéo cao, xương gò má được ép phẳng xuống. Tương tự, khuôn mặt bị lệch do thói quen nhai, nằm ngủ… cũng có thể được chỉnh lại cân đối.

Lực dưới tay khi tác động đến xương thông qua da, sẽ kích thích sản sinh elastin, collagen mới một cách mạnh mẽ, từ đó nhanh chóng trẻ hóa, nâng cơ gương mặt, tạo dáng khuôn mặt.




_Liệu pháp Golki thực hiện  massage xương, cơ, nắn chỉnh và ép chặt các khớp xương lại với nhau_​
Nguyên lý hoạt động của Golki nghe thì có vẻ đơn giản, nhưng để thực hiện có kết quả, cần tuân thủ những kỹ thuật và nguyên tắc khắt khe của các chuyên gia thẩm mỹ, trị liệu.

Khuôn mặt của bạn sẽ thay đổi dần sau 20 buổi trị liệu, cân đối và nhỏ gọn hơn hướng đến chuẩn V-line. Bên cạnh đó, liệu pháp cũng thực hiện chăm sóc đồng thời đến các vùng khác trên cơ thể như: cổ, vai gáy, lưng, ngực, bụng… nhằm kích thích và lưu thông khí huyết, thúc đẩy cung cấp dinh dưỡng, loại bỏ độc tố và các chất dư thừa … Để cải thiện sức khỏe và mang lại những thay đổi tốt đẹp cho cơ thể.




_Khuôn mặt khách hàng thay đổi rất nhiều chỉ sau 10 buổi với liệu pháp tự nhiên Golki nâng mặt V-line_​
Thông thường các kỹ thuật không xâm lấn như tiêm chất làm đầy botox, nâng cơ mặt, hút mỡ… đều chỉ có kết quả tạm thời từ 4 – 6 tháng. Nhưng liệu pháp Golki thì kéo dài từ 2 -3 năm. Thậm chí có trường hợp giữ được vẻ đẹp gần như vĩnh viễn. Trong quá trình trị liệu, các bệnh nhân cũng cần tuân thủ một số chế độ dinh dưỡng và ăn uống mà các chuyên gia tư vấn nhằm đạt hiệu quả tốt nhất.

Tùy vào cơ địa của mỗi người mà hiệu quả của phương pháp này trên mỗi người khác nhau. Để duy trì hiệu quả được vĩnh viễn, người sử dụng nên tái thực hiện phương pháp này một lần nữa, và chi phí cho lần tái thực hiện này sẽ chỉ còn ½ chi phí ban đầu.

Cho đến hiện tại, phương pháp này khi áp dụng tại Việt Nam vẫn chưa xảy ra rủi ro, tuy nhiên, khi quyết định thực hiện bạn cũng nên hiểu rõ cơ địa của bản thân mình. Đối với những người khuôn mặt có nhiều thịt thì khả năng và kết quả sẽ chậm hơn so với người khác.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

